# nach "emerge world" probleme mit dem xserver

## buthus

ok werde das auch mal probieren, habe aber nun en schwerwiegenderes problem. nach dem "emerge world" startet mein x-server nicht mehr.

beim booten kommt eine warnung 

```
/etc/init.d/xfs missing, skipping...
```

und dann kommt 3 mal der nvidia-bildschirm und dann steht er wieder in der konsole. ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die obige zeile was damit zu tun hat, ist mir aber erst jetzt aufgefallen.

die xorg.o.log sagt folgendes 

```
Could not init font path element unix/:-1, removing from list !

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'
```

habe den nvidia-kernel bereits schon neu installiert ohne fehlermeldungen, aber leider bleibt das problem. kann mir jemand helfen ?

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, du hast dein X so eingerichtet, dass es den Fontserver xfs nutzen soll. Irgendwann wurde ein USE-Flag eingeführt, das bewirkt, dass der Fontserver mitgebaut wird. Fehlt das USE-Flag gibt es auch keinen Fontserver, sprich deine Konfiguration funktioniert nicht.

Entweder du bearbeitest deine xorg.conf soweit, dass der Fontserver nicht mehr benutzt wird, oder du nimmst das Flag "font-server" in deine USE-Variable auf.

----------

## smg

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na ja, du hast dein X so eingerichtet, dass es den Fontserver xfs nutzen soll. Irgendwann wurde ein USE-Flag eingeführt, das bewirkt, dass der Fontserver mitgebaut wird. Fehlt das USE-Flag gibt es auch keinen Fontserver, sprich deine Konfiguration funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Entweder du bearbeitest deine xorg.conf soweit, dass der Fontserver nicht mehr benutzt wird, oder du nimmst das Flag "font-server" in deine USE-Variable auf.

 

Ja ich finde das dumm! Wieso wurde das im neuen profil -font-server gesetzt? Ist mir letzens aufgefallen, wenn ich net aufgepasst hätte, wäre mein fontserver auch platt! Hat das nen bestimmten Grund?

cheers.

----------

## buthus

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na ja, du hast dein X so eingerichtet, dass es den Fontserver xfs nutzen soll. Irgendwann wurde ein USE-Flag eingeführt, das bewirkt, dass der Fontserver mitgebaut wird. Fehlt das USE-Flag gibt es auch keinen Fontserver, sprich deine Konfiguration funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Entweder du bearbeitest deine xorg.conf soweit, dass der Fontserver nicht mehr benutzt wird, oder du nimmst das Flag "font-server" in deine USE-Variable auf.

 

danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort ! 

könntest du mir sagen  was  zu empfehlen ist ? bin ein gentoo neuling.

EDIT :

hab mal mit USE="+font-server" bzw. USE="font-server" versucht , bringt aber leider den selben fehler . ist der befehl evtl falsch ?

----------

## psyeye

 *buthus wrote:*   

> hab mal mit USE="+font-server" bzw. USE="font-server" versucht , bringt aber leider den selben fehler . ist der befehl evtl falsch ?

 

Was genau hast Du versucht?

Ein

```
USE="font-server" emerge -av xorg-x11
```

bzw. eine (neue) Zeile in /etc/portage/package.use mit

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 font-server
```

bzw. das Eintragen von "font-server" in USE in /etc/make.conf sollten[tm] dazu führen, dass xorg-x11 mit Font-Server-Support  übersetzt wird...

psyeye

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ähm, nachdem Du das USE-Flag aufgenommen hast, musst Du xorg auch neu kompilieren/emergen.

----------

## buthus

hallo,

habe jetzt mal 

```

USE="font-server" emerge -av xorg-x11
```

ausgeführt und es hat auch prima geklappt die fehlermeldung ist weg. aber nun habe ich das problem, das der rechner nun normal bootet,das nvidia-logo anzeigt und dann wenn normalerweise der gdm gestartet wird kommt ein grauer bildschirm mit der maus-uhr darauf und das wars. die maus kann ich bewegen, aber mehr tut sich nicht mehr. vieliecht noch mer ideen ?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

1.

Hast Du am Ende der /etc/rc.conf alles entsprechend eingestellt? Bei mir steht da:

```

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.3.2"

```

Wie Du siehst, benutze ich jedoch KDE.

2.

Hast Du daran gedacht, den Font-Server zu konfigurieren und zu starten? Konfiguriert wird er in /etc/X11/fs/config. Starten musst Du ihn mit '/etc/init.d/xfs start', bzw. mit 'rc-update add xfs default' in den Default-Runlevel eintragen.

3.

Ich weiss leider nicht, inwiefern ein Neukompilieren von nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel nötig ist nach xorg-Neukompilierungen. Das kannste auch noch mal versuchen.

4.

etc-update gemacht? Vielleicht eine wichtige Konfig überschrieben? Vielleicht eine wichtige Änderung nicht übernommen?

----------

## buthus

hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort !

also meine etc.conf ist ok habe ich gerade überprüft. der font-server startet automatisch ,sieht man beim boot prozess, die config habe ich mir mal angesehen, wüsste aber nciht was ich da verändern soll ?

ich probiere gerade deinen 3. punkt  :Very Happy:   und das dauert etwas, mal sehen vieleicht klappt es ja.

zu 4 : also etc-update habe ich gemacht, aber die beiden anderen fragen kann ich dir beim besten willen nicht beantworten, dafür habe ich leider zu wenig ahnung von gentoo.

----------

## buthus

leider bringt punkt 3 auch nichts ....

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

zu 4: Du musst Dir wohl oder übel merken, an welchen Dateien in /etc Du im Laufe der Zeit was geändert hast. Bist Du Dir bei etc-update unsicher, schau Dir die dargestellten Unterschiede an.

Du kannst auch mal in Deinem /var/log nachschauen: Xorg.0.log und das normale Logfile (bei mir everything/current). 

Aber eigentlich hat der X-Server wohl kein Problem, sondern das, was danach kommen will, also gdm bei Dir. Ich hatte Dein Problem mal, als ich versehentlich den xfs nicht laufen hatte, und für kdm dann die Schriftart für das Login-Fenster gefehlt hat.

Poste sicherheitshalber mal bitte die /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Deine /etc/conf.d/xfs und /etc/X11/fs/config.

----------

## buthus

xorg.conf :

```
 XFree86 4 configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

# the X server to render fonts.

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

       #Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#       Option  "Xleds"         "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#       Option  "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

# or:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

#       Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:nocaps"

#

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Sony CPD-G400"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 107.0

        VertRefresh  48.0 - 120.0

        Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

        BoardName   "RIVA TNT2"

        Option "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Videocard0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

/etc/conf.d/xfs/

```
 Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-base/xfree/files/4.3.99.8/xfs.conf.d,v 1.1 2003/07/11 22:54:09 spyderous Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/xfs

# Port for xfs to listen on.  Default is set to "-1", meaning

# it will only listen on unix sockets, and not tcp ports.  If

# you however want it to listen on tcp, remember to comment

# "nolisten = tcp" in /etc/X11/fs/config.

XFS_PORT="-1"

# If this is set to "yes", then the xfs rc-script will

# scan all the font directories in /etc/X11/fs/config for

# changes, and if any, will add the required files.  This

# may take a while on very old boxes, so set it to "no"

# if it takes too long for you.

SETUP_FONTDIRS="yes"

```

/etc/X11/fs/config

```

# X Font Server configuration file

#

# allow a max of 4 clients to connect to this font server

#client-limit = 4

# no tcp, use sockets!

no-listen  =  tcp

# when a font server reaches its limit, start up a new one

clone-self = on

# alternate font servers for clients to use

#alternate-servers = foo:7101,bar:7102

# where to look for fonts

# Some of these are commented out, i.e. the TrueType and Type1

# directories in /usr/share, because they aren't forced to be

# installed alongside X.

#

catalogue = /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,

        /usr/share/fonts/CID,

        /usr/share/fonts/util,

        /usr/share/fonts/local,

        /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,

        /usr/share/fonts/truetype,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

        /usr/share/fonts/freefont,

        /usr/share/fonts/sharefont,

        /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western

# in 12 points, decipoints

default-point-size = 120

# 100 x 100 and 75 x 75

default-resolutions = 75,75,100,100

# how to log errors

use-syslog = on

# font cache control, specified in KB

cache-hi-mark = 2048

cache-low-mark = 1433

cache-balance = 70

```

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Die Konfigs sind ok.

Fehler in den Logs gefunden?

----------

## buthus

also das xorg.log scheint ok, steht jedenfalls keine fehlermeldung drin.

das everything/current kann ich nicht finden.

aber was anderes jedesmal wenn ich irgendwas emerge kommt der hinweis 

```
1 config files in /usr/lib/X11/xkb need updating
```

ich habe mir mal die hilfe "emerge --help config" angesehen und auch wie dort beschrieben die zeile 

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"
```

 in die /etc/make.conf eingetragen.

aber der hinweis bleibt. dann habe ich mir mal oben genannte config mit nano angeschaut und bekomme dort aber nur zeichensalat angezeigt. kann das was damit zu tun haben ?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Heijajei, die Zeile nimmst bitte ganz fix wieder raus. Damit überschreibt Dir etc-update gnadenlos alle manuell angepassten Konfig-Dateien.

Dann machste ein:

```

env-update && source /etc/profile && etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Und wenn Du die genannte Datei nicht selbst manuell geändert hast, solltest Du die auch updaten.

Es ist __sehr__ wichtig, nach jedem Emerge zu prüfen, ob sich Konfig-Dateien geändert haben. Immer etc-update hinterherschieben.

Prüfe nochmal die /etc/rc.conf. Stimmt die gdm-Session-Version mit der gdm-Version überein, die Du in /etc/X11/Sessions findest? Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sich da was geändert hat. Du hast schließlich die Umstellung des X-Servers erst jetzt bemerkt, das wurde aber Januar/Februar schon geändert, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

----------

## buthus

so hab alles gemacht wie du sagtest und auch mal nach der gnome-session geschaut, stimmt überein. xdm zB. funktioniert prima . ich emerge mal gdm neu, vieleicht bringt es ja was .

----------

## buthus

inzwischen hat sich etwas getan undzwar habe ich komplett neuintsalliert und wieder ein emerge --update --deep world ausgeführt und mal wieder ein ähnlicher fehler : gdm, kdm und xdm lassen sich nicht starten , nach mehrfachen aufblinken des nvidia-logos steht der rechner wieder in der konsole da, ohne fehlermeldung. 

auch beim bootvorgang keine einzige fehlermeldung. 

ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Fährt X hoch, wenn Du anstelle des 'nvidia'- den 'nv'-Treiber benutzt? Steht jetzt ein Fehler in den xorg.log's?

----------

## buthus

nein auch mit dem "nv" leider nichts zu machen und ein fehler steht ebenfalls nicht in den logs ...

----------

## buthus

sorry hab doch noch was gefunden, was in allen drei logs steht , also von gdm ,kdm und  xdm :

Fatal server error

could not open default font 'fixed'

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Vier Fehlerquellen:

1.

xorg ist falsch konfiguriert und findet die Fonts nicht. xorg.conf prüfen... Werden die richtigen Fonts-Module geladen, damit er die Fonts auch nutzen kann?

2.

xorg ist so konfiguriert, dass er den Font-Server nutzen soll. Dieser läuft aber nicht... 'rc-update add xfs default'.

3.

xfs läuft, findet aber die Fonts nicht. /etc/X11/fs/config prüfen...

4.

xfs läuft, aber die Kommunikation zwischen xorg <--> xfs klappt nicht. /etc/X11/fs/config und xorg.conf prüfen... Hast Du eine Firewall? Blockt die vielleicht den Datenverkehr innerhalb Deiner Maschine?

Definitiv ist da was falsch eingestellt bei Dir. Er findet die Schriftart nicht. Hab' ich übrigens vor Wochen schon vermutet (s.o.).

----------

## buthus

so dann werde ich nochmal probieren. erstmal vielen dank für die hilfe und ja ich weiss das du das schonmal erklärt hattest. ich hab nur leider sehr wenig plan von der sache. 

also ich probier nochmal und melde mich wieder danke erstmal !

----------

## buthus

also, ich kann nichts finden.

die xorg.conf wie auch die /etc/X11/fs/config sieht so aus wie oben gepostet. es läuft keine firewall und der xfs server läuft auch. 

woran erkenne ich denn ob die xorg.conf den xfs server nutzt ? 

was bedeutet   FontPath     "unix/:-1" ? 

kann ich einzelnen font emergen ? denn in dem /usr/share/fonts kann ich nirgends den 'fixed' finden , wovon in der fehlermeldung die rede ist. 

kannst du mir mal zeigen wie deine xorg.conf und deine /etc/X11/fs/config aussehen ? sieht man vieleicht einen unterschied ?

----------

## buthus

so es läuft jetzt habe nochmal ein 

```
USE="font-server" emerge -av xorg-x11
```

gemacht. vielen vielen dank an alle die mir geholfen haben ! vor allem an Karsten from Berlin , für die geduld  !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so es läuft jetzt habe nochmal ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dazu noch ein Hinweis: Wenn Du das auf diese Weise machst, mußt Du in Zukunft bei jedem Update daran denken, dieses USE flag wieder anzugeben. Um das zu vermeiden, solltest Du die folgende Zeile in die /etc/portage/package.use eintragen:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11 font-server

```

Das sorgt dafür, daß x11 immer mit dem USE flag font-server kompiliert wird, auch wenn Du es nicht explizit angibst.

----------

## buthus

danke schlachti ! 

ich hatte gar keine package.use , ich hab die datei jetzt angelegt und deinen befehl dort eingetragen. muss da sonst noch was rein ?

----------

## mrsteven

Das musst du wissen: Wenn du weitere Pakete mit anderen USE-Flags als denen in der /etc/make.conf kompilieren willst, dann schon.  :Wink: 

----------

## buthus

achso , aber dafür das die datei funktioniert muss da nichts weiter rein  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

